# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  The funniest renovation

## rrobor

Years ago I worked in the Isle of Man for 6 months and met some wonderful people. One farmer in particular stands out. He was a JP and maker, and wielder of "The Birch." Each was made to suit the crime.  Anyways his wife wanted him to wallpaper the bathroom, a chore not of his liking. 
After much nagging, he did it. He started at the floor and went round. Papered doors, windows , the lot. Then he cut his way out and peeled the door and window. 
That Im sure that would be last time his wife would ask him to paper anything.

----------


## Neri

A very brave man. If I did that I would be "renovated". My wife is small in stature but unfortunately doesn't know how to pull her punches. Turning up to work with a black eye is awkward and embarrassing.

----------


## Neri

I've been married twice and unfortunately both father-in-laws were tradesmen while I... I am a little bit hopeless in matters hammer and nail and mechanical. 
So a constant refrain in our house is "If only dad were here ... he'd know what to do" as water spurts everywhere as I change a washer. Which was unfair because the washer at the Mains had gone or something and the water couldn't be properly turned off. But one more nail in my coffin. 
But the worst in recent memory was changing the door lock. I knew I'd done it before in the dim past so felt confident I could do it again.  
Job done but wind kept blowing the door open. Messed about with the groove. Buckled it this way and that to give it a raised edge - no avail.  
After much pondering I worked out that I'd put the tongue back-to-front. Can't remember if the instructions mentioned that the tongue went a certain way.Common sense should have but I can never concentrate doing these jobs which seems to be the problem.  
I think that's the dopiest thing I've done lately. Put the lawn-mower blade upside down and it hit the side of the casing which told me something was wrong. 
But ... one tradesman's adage has helped me reduce the stuff ups: " measure twice, cut once"!

----------

